# Clemson Rod for a buddy.



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

This is a CTS I got from Fish Sticks. 12 ft 2-4 oz. Should be a sweet little sea mullet rod. I cut about 2 feet of the butt. I know thats a lot but it made a sweet mullet/plugging rod.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks better then I was expecting. Luigi should be happy. What did that white under wrap take you 30 seconds or so! Much nicer isn't it!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks awesome! If you want me to find out about that purple ambassadeur I will. It didnt take you long to put that wrapper to use.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

wrap looks good, but the colors suck


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------

